# Quiestest Dart Frogs?



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

Just curious as to which dart frog species/morph has the quiestest call.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry, I have got only noisy frogs and I love them.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

My Arena Blanca and fantastica have a pretty non-obnoxious call!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Tinctorius.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Azureus tincs are barely audible. When I first heard it I thought my nearby NAS was the culprit. It's a very low buzzing call.

Also, I believe Auratus have a somewhat quiet call but I've only watched youbute videos and haven't heard mine call yet.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

I haven't physically heard any of these, but have listened on the YouTube... Azureus and Variabilis Southerns have pretty quiet calls. 

Just search the calls of frogs you like on the YouTube and have a listen for yourself.


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

I would categorize my variablis as low volume.


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

Gibbs.JP said:


> I haven't physically heard any of these, but have listened on the YouTube... Azureus and Variabilis Southerns have pretty quiet calls.
> 
> 
> 
> Just search the calls of frogs you like on the YouTube and have a listen for yourself.



Only issue with youtube is videos can't really do justice when it comes to sounds unless you have an amazing mic which most don't sadly.


----------



## Mantella71 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'd say azureus hands down. Can barely hear them unless your super close to their tank.


----------



## scotty1212 (Feb 15, 2016)

Any type of tinctorious....its a buzzing sound you can barely hear standing next to the tank


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

I've had tinc and auratus breeders in the man cave for a good while and I never hear them calling. Galacts have a midrange hum that sounds like an appliance compressor. It's hard to hear though the glass too.


----------

